

Show HN: SeenDB – Remember all the concerts you've been to - thiele

Hola HN,<p>I thought I&#x27;d show off a new hobby project I&#x27;ve been working on! It&#x27;s called SeenDB and is a site to help music fans remember all of the concerts they&#x27;ve been to.<p>If that sounds cool, check it out at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;seendb.com or see my blog post here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.justinthiele.com&#x2F;seendb-site-remember-concerts-youve-been-to&#x2F;<p>Happy Holidays!<p>Justin
======
bramm
My story is similar to yours; googling to find the dates of concerts. Have you
tried solving that part of the problem for your users? People remember a lot
of details about the shows they see, but rarely do they remember the date.

Even if you manually created your own database for the dates, that would be a
great start. It would be nice to select a band, then a location and be
presented with a list of dates and venues they have performed at.

Also, there's a lot of bands missing from the auto-fill. Does that update as
people continue to add more bands?

This is a great start.

~~~
thiele
Googling for concert dates does suck. I'm not sure the best way to solve it
though. Building a database of concert dates is a big undertaking. It's not
uncommon for modern bands to have played 500 - 1000+ concerts. Classic bands
twice that amount. Multiplied by thousands of bands. Songkick seems to have
done a pretty good job getting a baseline concert database together. Potential
for an integration.

The auto-fill currently only suggests bands that have been entered into
SeenDB.

~~~
bramm
I know it would be difficult because of the amount. But you could start small
by either picking a band you think most of your users have seen, or focusing
on one of your favorite groups for your local area and friends, then manually
building a db of all of their shows, locations and venues. This helps you
figure out the process to replicate in the future, as well as demonstrates the
simplicity to the users.

Once you have the process figured out, you could start auto suggesting venues
and dates that have been entered by others, just as you currently auto-fill
bands that have already been entered.

Also, if there were a way to allow people to add bands, dates and venues to
the DB that they haven't seen just to help out, that would be a good way of
gathering as well.

I'm sure you have already thought of hundreds of things you can do with it,
including what I've suggested. I'm just focused on the search and collect
aspect because it is such a large pain point begging to be cured.

------
hmsimha
This is really cool! If it gains traction it'd be neat to be able to see
photos from events you've attended uploaded by other users as well.

~~~
thiele
Yeah, exactly! My original goal was just to get my friends who I attended with
to use it and upload their photos :)

------
ToastyMallows
Great idea. I've always been looking for a place to dump concert pictures so
that everyone can enjoy them. Website looks really clean, kudos!

~~~
thiele
Yep, exactly. Thanks!

------
whichdan
Neat idea. Can you plug this into setlist.fm, last.fm, and maybe SongKick to
get some more data on each show?

~~~
thiele
Yep, that's something I'll be looking at. Setlist.fm could definitely be
interesting. Other sites often don't have data about what actually happened at
the show though (setlists, photos, videos, attendees). Seems most are focused
on upcoming info.

------
thiele
Clickable link: [http://seendb.com](http://seendb.com)

------
amagnus
Neat. Which framework are you using?

